# [Noyau] Impossibe d’initialiser Ethernet

## Le Farfadet Spatial

Salut à tous !

   J’ai un problème à l’initialisation de mon noyau :

```

* Bringing up interface eth0

*   ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

*   Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for your hardware

* ERROR: net.eth0 dailed to start

* ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 would not start

```

   De toute évidence, il y a un problème dans la configuration de mon noyau avec Ethernet, mais en fouillant je n’ai pas trouvé d’où venait ce problème. Heureusement, j’ai gardé l’ancien noyau, ce qui me permet d’utiliser Pastebin pour donner le contenu du fichier « /usr/src/linux/.config » :

http://pastebin.com/8WE6tuMZ

   Ainsi que de « /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 » :

http://pastebin.com/0EaNvWCv

   En passant, cela permet aussi de confirmer qu’il n’y a pas de problème matériel, puisque l’ancien noyau parvient à utiliser mon interface Ethernet.

   À bientôt.

   Le Farfadet Spatial

----------

## barul

Bon sérieusement, tu vas un jour apprendre à lire les messages d'erreur ?

Faudrait arrêter de demander de l'aide tous les quatre matins quand le message d'erreur te donne la solution !

----------

## Poussin

Ce qui se trouve dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/ n'y a plus sa place: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

----------

## xaviermiller

Est-ce que udev est démarré ?

----------

